# Would these tanks be okay?



## GloFish1999 (May 14, 2011)

I am interested in some new tanks for maybe some new betta. What tank/bowl (perferably tank) do you recommend? THANKS


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2012)

I would go with a 5 gallon tank, because it has a filter and heater. Your betta will live a lot longer with that and proper care of course. Plus your betta will have ample swimming space.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have found that if you are going to keep several male bettas 2 1/2 gallon tanks with a small sponge filter and a 25 watt heater work great...the same goes for pairs and trios of most killiefish.....treat it just like any other tank....25-30% water change weekly...quality varied diet...


----------



## GloFish1999 (May 14, 2011)

Mkay! I just now realized that my title doesn't match this very well xD


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

I would say it depends on how many bettas you want to have and on how much your willing to spend. It would be awesome for the betta to have a 5g, but if you want multiple ones and don't have a lot of money just put them into smaller cages.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I personally would get a 15 gal. You can get a couple of large net breeders and keep the males in them, and stock 9 or 10 females in the rest of the tank. Petco had a 15 gal kit for sale for 40 bucks. Great deal! It had everything but gravel in it.


----------



## GloFish1999 (May 14, 2011)

Betta man said:


> I personally would get a 15 gal. You can get a couple of large net breeders and keep the males in them, and stock 9 or 10 females in the rest of the tank. Petco had a 15 gal kit for sale for 40 bucks. Great deal! It had everything but gravel in it.


My only issue with that suggestion is that I don't have room for a 15 gal. :/ I wish I did, but with my addition of a gecko, I barely have any room at all except a small square side table (20x20in.) I would be SO pumped and would totally get that deal if I could, though. Maybe sometime in the near future.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Blasphemy! All fish lovers have more room for just one more tank. ;-)


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

What other fish can you keep a Betta with?


----------



## morla (Jun 23, 2012)

Angelclown said:


> I would go with a 5 gallon tank, because it has a filter and heater. Your betta will live a lot longer with that and proper care of course. Plus your betta will have ample swimming space.


I totally agree with Angelclown but my bettas are in a 1 gallon and 2 gallon. Spoil your betta though and get him/her a 5 gallon!


----------



## daynadsmall (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm really fond of the 6.6 gallon bookshelf tank from Petco. http://www.petco.com/product/14978/...uarium.aspx?Ntt=bookshelf&OneResultRedirect=1

It gives them lots of lateral space to swim in, and provides enough volume that you can throw a couple of ghost shrimp in for clean-up duty, provided you include some plants and hiding places for them. The filter is adjustable and uses an easy-to-find Tetra filter cartridge. Just add a small heater, and you're good to go.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Betta man said:


> Blasphemy! All fish lovers have more room for just one more tank. ;-)


Well said.... When in doubt your kitchen needs a fish tank to.... Lol I ran that past my girlfriend. That was a big no and made her go into a rant about how much I don't need more fish. That made me rant about how I pay the bills... I win. Still no tank in the kitchen.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Get her a female betta and she will fall in love with it.


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

lol i'd go min 2.5g but with so many designs you cn really get a tank with more volumeand spacey. I agree with you cory and bettaman. im setting up the 90g in my personal bedroom and im going to transfer my 50g corner into the dinning room. i can't wait so if im waking up or eatting dinner i get to enjoy my fish


----------



## daynadsmall (Jul 11, 2012)

Redhead305 said:


> lol i'd go min 2.5g but with so many designs you cn really get a tank with more volumeand spacey. I agree with you cory and bettaman. im setting up the 90g in my personal bedroom and im going to transfer my 50g corner into the dinning room. i can't wait so if im waking up or eatting dinner i get to enjoy my fish


Sounds like me! I'm planning a 60g fancy goldfish tank for my asian-decor bedroom, and probably a 90g for the living room. Still deciding whether to make the LR tank a freshwater or take the plunge and try my hand with a marine tank.


----------

